# First Wedding as Paid Photographer



## jmthompson (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are some shots from my 2nd wedding.  My first wedding I shot for no charge; they just had to pay for any prints, and they ended up buying several hundred dollars worth, which was a great boost to my confidence!  For this wedding I charged a nominal fee, but I made sure the client understood that I was still building my wedding portfolio, and I was not an experienced wedding photographer.  The bride-to-be had viewed my website and was impressed with my other photography, and since they had not planned on a professional photographer anyway, they were excited to give me a chance!

I would welcome any comments and constructive critique!

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




#11




#12




#13





The ceremony was 7 minutes long, so that was a bit of a challenge, and it was windy, cold, and had been raining off and on all day, although no rain for the ceremony (I don't think it had time!!!), but it was a great experience, and I am looking forward to my next one!


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 10, 2009)

Some really nice shots in this series, the little girls in orange are quite adorable.
I think you've captured Shot #5 especially good.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 10, 2009)

They look great, but the #5 shot lost it for me with the green of the flowers in the foreground.


----------



## jmthompson (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!  I was disappointed by the leaves being in the way in #5, also.  I had a small step stool, which probably would have eliminated that, but it was set up on the other side of the ceremony.  I had planned on moving around to the other side and shooting a few shots from a higher perspective, but it was over before I had a chance!  One lesson learned...ask how long the ceremony is!  They definitely weren't Catholic (my ceremony was!)!  Does anyone actually carry a small stool around when shooting?  Or do you set it up before the ceremony in a likely spot, and then plan on taking some specific shots from there?  

Thanks again!


----------



## epp_b (Jun 10, 2009)

There are some nice compositions here.  I think most of them could use a bit more processing, though #12 has just the right amount.

The lighting seems pretty flat in most of them, but, hey, what are you going to do for an outdoor wedding short of dragging around half a studio with you?


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 10, 2009)

Nuke 'em with your flash. That's what... >.>

Just kidding. They're pretty good. I agree about the flat lighting though, again, what the heck to do about it? Hire three assistants and have them run around with your speedlites and diffusers? I don't get the feeling that was in your budget.


----------



## jmthompson (Jun 10, 2009)

The lighting was definitely my main concern!  It was a very dreary day, with lots of rain and fog.  When shooting by myself, I haven't quite figured out how to manage the lighting, etc., as you have pointed out!  The wind was also blowing about 15 mph, so we had to shoot FAST, as everyone was freezing.  I would love to hear how anyone else handles this sort of situation, at least until I can hire one of those handy assistants!


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 10, 2009)

Or five. I joked about having assistants a lot with one of the guys at my local camera store. Like any of us has the money to hire people.


----------



## Munky (Jun 10, 2009)

*If you Marry your Sweetheart Wearing Jeans and a Ball Cap...You Might Be a Redneck :lmao:*


*But seriosly teh pics look Great....maybe like some said before a little post-processing..but over all Great Job!*


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good shots. I am glad he took the time to put on his nicest belt buckle on his wedding day. :roll:


----------



## andrew99 (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha, nice of the groom to dress up!  

Some nice shots there, that's a pretty cool location with the rocks, actually.  Nice work, it looks like you are well on your way!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one banging my head over the groom and groomsmen in jeans.

Looks like a pretty good start for someone new.  Did you have a circular polarizer? If not, it might be one of the first things to invest in next.  I agree on the flash/diffuser/nuke comment... joke though it was.  Get a bracket to hold the flash off the side of the camera to help the shadows and such.

Unfortunate skies for such a pretty setting.  Mother nature needs to behave herself on wedding days.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh btw... that watermark is SERIOUSLY distracting.  I almost stopped looking at your pictures because of it.  Something to consider.


----------



## jmthompson (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comment on the watermark.  I thought about that after I had uploaded them, and I probably should have taken the time to reload them.  These were the resized and watermarked images that were on the WM DVD for the client, so for the sake of efficiency, I just used them, instead of resizing others.  I will use a corner watermark next time for the forum, because I definitely don't want anyone not to look because of a distracting WM!

Everyone has to remember, this is South Dakota, "cowboy country", not "big city"!  This is a "formal wedding" here!  Actually, I don't think I would accept a "formal wedding" assignment until I get ALOT more weddings under my belt.  It does seem like the winter weddings (indoors, church) are more formal, so by this winter, I will have more experience and be more comfortable accepting the more formally-attired weddings (no more rain slickers and boots for my outfit!).  

I do have a circular polarizer, but I didn't use it...not sure why!  I never even gave it a thought!  Definitely will next time.  I have another wedding in this same general area in a few weeks, so all of this advice is going to be very useful!  Hopefully the weather will be more cooperative!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 11, 2009)

I dunno, the shots of the bride/bridesmaids and flower girls are great... then the guys get thrown in and it throws it all off. Looks like photos of the bride with some distant cousin that showed up for the free food to me. I can appreciate a 'casual wedding' but wow, throw on a sport coat or something. You don't have to be 'big city' to dress up a little for a wedding, especially your own.

Too much clash for me to really appreciate I guess, so little off topic perhaps but the photos just don't work for me because of this.

To each their own, and they do look happy.


----------



## NateWagner (Jun 11, 2009)

Not a bad set.

One thought though, is that in #4 the skin tones look very pink, and the dresses don't look nearly as orange as they do in all the other photos. The other one that looks a bit odd is that in the last one, the little pictures also look a bit pink on the skin tones. 

I know the lighting was really flat, but I'm wondering if boosting a bit of the contrast, and some of the blacks and fill light might help them a bit. Just a thought. 

I liked number 12 as well where you got some distinctions in the clouds.


----------



## jmthompson (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the specifics Nate!  That is something I can work with!

Come on guys, I am the photographer, not the fashion coordinator.  I would love some advice on my images, but please try not to criticize what the B&G chose for their special day.  The groom is a rancher and a hunting guide, and the attire fit his personality perfectly.  To dress up would have made him uncomfortable, and this was THEIR day, not a day for the people who might be taking pictures or watching the ceremony (who were dressed exactly like he was)!  I am a firm believer that the wedding is for the B&G, and what makes them happy, goes, and has my full support!  They were having fun and enjoying their day, without one complaint about the rain, wind, fog, mud, etc., ... that gives them a big star in my book!!!!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, but photographically it doesn't work, regardless how much fun was had 

But...

1. Caught the bride in a cross-eyed moment.
2. Shot taken too far away.
3. I like this one but be careful when hacking off body limbs. I don't care for the stray arm she's holding.
4. Captured the moment well, maybe a little overexposed.
5. See above.
6. Nice collage but... upper left seems tilted counter clockwise and bottom left isn't cropped tight enough.
7. Nice work but the brides face seems to match the rock formation behind her.
8. Watch for the crop...  otherwise nice moment captured.
9. Too far away, capture the hills or capture the people, not both.
10. Better.
11. My favorite.
12. Awwww 
13. If that isn't Larry the Cable Guy...


----------



## manaheim (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah don't strain on us commenting on the clothes too much... it's tough when culturally it doesn't fit with our idea of "a wedding" and when it actually winds up causing some issues with the pictures (which I think in some cases it does... at least for some of us... the blue jeans just kind of stand out)

NOW... that being said, it's an interesting question... do they really stand out?  Or do they just stand out to those of us who don't live that life?  If the latter, then you should do as you are and totally discount what we're saying and not worry about it.  If, however, they really do stand out, then it might be something to try to work into your photo strategy on this kind of shoot... maybe try to hide the grooms legs behind the dresses of the bridesmaids... that sort of thing.

But then, as you have, consider the personalities of the bride/groom as well... there was one woman who posted some images of a wedding where there were beer cans everywhere and this sort of thing.  I found this personally distasteful, but that was very much "who that couple was", so fine.

Anyway, it sounds very much like you've done exactly the right thing here and that's awesome.  I'm sure they're very happy with it if it represents them... we on TPF need to behave ourselves about howling about things that seem 'outside of the norm', but at the same time, if we're howling it's probably worth at least thinking about it a little bit and trying to determine IF and how to work it into your process.  (the first and likely most important part being the IF)

I don't know if I articulated that well.


----------



## photographyfanatic (Jun 11, 2009)

What a great location for a wedding and the couple looks like they were fun to wrk with! #12 is beautiful - nicely done. I also like #13 with the way you used many shots laid out on one page. It gives more itnterest to a cake shot that could of been boring. Nice job


----------



## farmerj (Jun 11, 2009)

Guess the clothing don't make no never mind to me.

But then again, I wore a Tux as best man for a buddy of mine.  But for my own wedding, all in the party had on black jeans, Grooms men all had one style shirt, brides maids had a complimentary shirt to the grooms men, and the bride work a white leather skirt and shirt.


Not everyone cares to have a $10K wedding.  I guess I made up up for that $500 wedding with a $14,000 divorce.  So either way you're going to pay for it...


----------



## jmthompson (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of the terrific comments!  Chris, very well said!  I do think we all need to keep the clients in mind when discussing the photos, just in case they might stumble across the forum; after all, this is the "Professional Gallery"!  That being said, I agree that the attire can distract from the photos, but as the photographer, it is our job to accept it and work with it, as we can't change it!  Personally, the guys all wore blue jeans at my wedding, and my attendants wore long denim skirts, so I didn't see anything wrong here (but we also drank Coronas for our toasts!).  But...I was also told it was an absolutely beautiful wedding!  So, once again, it is just a matter of different cultures... and the fact that I wanted my $$$ for the honeymoon instead of the wedding!!!

Thanks again for all of the comments, and I am definitely taking note of all of them!


----------

